# fuente alimentacion 110VDC



## kamaku (Jun 20, 2007)

Hola. Tengo que hacer una fuente de alimentación que tenga las siguientes salidas: 220VDC, 110VDC y 60VDC, a partir de una tensión de entrada de 220VAC. 
Alguna idea de como hacerlo?

Gracias


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 20, 2007)

¿Tenes posibilidad de bobinar una fuente a medida?
¿Cuantos Amperes en cada salida?


----------



## kamaku (Jun 20, 2007)

Lo que me interesaria seria no utilizar ningun transformador o que fuera lo mas pequeño possible. Necesito 2 Amp.

Tengo dos ideas.

1: Rectificar los 220V y despues conseguir las tensiones mediante divisores de tensión.
2: Rectificar los 220V y poner un convertidor DC/DC.

Que opinas?
Alguna idea mejor?


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 21, 2007)

220V × 2A = 440W
110V × 2A = 220W
60V × 2A = 120W
Total 780W
1: Ni en pedo lo intentes
2: Flyback (0-150W) no da, Forward (100-500W) no da, Push-Pull no se si da¹, Half-Bridge (500-1500W) pega y Full-Bridge (1-3kW) se pasa
Si podes bajar tus pretensiones a 500W o menos te puedo ayudar con una Forward.
Si la aplicación es Industrial, seguro necesitas corrección del factor de potencia (PFC) por lo que me pinta Buck Cascaded Half-Bridge

¹ Tira 15W-800W pero el stress de 2×Vin obliga a usar con bajos voltajes tanto de entrada como de salida.


----------



## kamaku (Jun 21, 2007)

Solo voy a utilizar una salida  a la vez (seleccionada con algun conmutador).
La calidad del señal me importa poco porque es para excitar una bobina de un freno motor.
Para la salida de 220VDC no tengo problema porque rectifico directamente la entrada de 220VAC. 
Las que me dan mas guerra son las de 110VDC y 60VDC respectivamente.

Que me aconsejas?


----------



## JV (Jun 21, 2007)

Podrias rectificar con un puente formado con 2 diodos y 2 tiristores, de esa forma puedes controlar la tension. Por algun lado tengo un circuito de una fuente variable usando ese esquema, si lo encuentro lo subo.

Saludos..


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 21, 2007)

kamaku dijo:
			
		

> Para la salida de 220VDC no tengo problema porque rectifico directamente la entrada de 220VAC.


Rectificar 220VAC dá 311VDC

Cambiando el ángulo de corte del SCR como dice JV podes alternar entre 3 pares de resistencias, con un conmutador.
La señal de salida es desastrosa al igual que el factor de potencia.


----------



## JV (Jun 21, 2007)

Efectivamente la salida es un desastre, el circuito que comente usaba un BANCO de capacitores para mejorarla. Si es para una bobina no es tan critica la calidad.

Saludos..


----------



## kamaku (Jun 24, 2007)

La calidad de la señal  no es algo que me importe. Además siempre podria añadir algun condensador en la salida  para suavizar el rizado.

A ver si me podeis conseguir el circuito en cuestión.
No se como se controla el angulo de disparo.

Gracias.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Ene 6, 2010)

Nilfred dijo:


> Rectificar 220VAC dá 311VDC
> 
> Cambiando el ángulo de corte del SCR como dice JV podes alternar entre 3 pares de resistencias, con un conmutador.
> La señal de salida es desastrosa al igual que el factor de potencia.



Hola que tal, hace rato posteé algo respecto a eso, pues es la idea que traigo en mente, para regular los 127VCA, rectificarlos y obtener una salida de directa de unos 20 a 40VCD.

Ahora recordando las prácticas de laboratorio, efectivamente las ondas de CA rectificadas y con ángulo de disparo no se ven tan decentes como aparecen en los libros, pero después de un buen filtrado no será una buena opción??

Además no sería válido si no pretendo alimentar la aplicación final con esa salida rectificada, sino solo al regulador ya el bueno un Buck o Step Down que requiere VIn de 8 a 40VCD max?







Un Saludo y Gracias


----------



## thunderforce (Ene 7, 2010)

...necesito algo semejante a los de Kamaku: 
input: 220 VAC
salida: 220VDC y 110VDC (en un mismo circuito/equipo, o por separado)
Potencia de salida: 2,4 KW

Conocen algun equipo comercial que haga algo así???


saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Ene 11, 2010)

Vos necesitas una SMPS Full-Bridge, carísima.


----------

